# Best cigar shops in NYC?



## jneely (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll be spending my spring break in New York City, pretty much doing a food and cigar tour, and I was wondering what everyone's favorite cigar shops were in the city. I've already got Barclay Rex on the list.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

If your looking for good prices, NYC isn't the place. I was there 2 weeks ago and visited a few places. Barclay Rex was a nice place, the gentleman behind the counter was a little annoyed at the beginning seeing 2 young guys ask to check out their walk in, but once we started chatting, he was a very nice person and helped us quite a bit. We checked out Midtown Cigar/JR Cigars, but they were no help at all, as if I was bothering them, selection wasn't great. Also went to the Davidoff store, also a nice place, 1 person out of the 3 knew his stuff, helped us a little. Barclay Rex I think is the place to go. They have 3 locations, visit at least 2 of them as they have different stocks. But like I said cigars are quite expensive in the new york state, so don't expect to get good prices, but you can find rare cigars.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/273214-b-m-cigar-bar-manhattan.html


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Vitulla said:


> If your looking for good prices, NYC isn't the place. I was there 2 weeks ago and visited a few places. Barclay Rex was a nice place, the gentleman behind the counter was a little annoyed at the beginning seeing 2 young guys ask to check out their walk in, but once we started chatting, he was a very nice person and helped us quite a bit. We checked out Midtown Cigar/JR Cigars, but they were no help at all, as if I was bothering them, selection wasn't great. Also went to the Davidoff store, also a nice place, 1 person out of the 3 knew his stuff, helped us a little. Barclay Rex I think is the place to go. They have 3 locations, visit at least 2 of them as they have different stocks. But like I said cigars are quite expensive in the new york state, so don't expect to get good prices, but you can find rare cigars.


Hehe....

The prices and selections here can suck actually.....surprising since you would assume this is NYC and there would be more to offer, but you are essentially correct. The prices are very high too, and that has a little to do with the taxes. The link i just posted should be of help.

The people at JR can be rude, unless they know you....I don't have a problem with them because they know me. Part of it is that they have to deal with a lot of rude people, and I have seen it, so many of them have developed a thick skin.

Still, your best bet is still JR (in terms of pricing).... they now carry some of the popular sticks: Pepin, Patel, etc.....they have really upgraded their selection. There is no place to sit, so be warned.

There is a new place that has opened up on 14th street (btw 5th and 6th aves)....looks promising.

There are a few places scattered about in the Bronx (don't know if you want to go up there though) and in Brooklyn....

I see you're from Philly....if only we had a place like Holt's.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

IMHO top 3 you got one already enjoy the other 2 as well.

Barclay-Rex Pipe Shop
75 Broad St # 1
New York
(212) 809-4394


Mulberry Street Cigars
140 Mulberry Street
New York
(212) 941-7400


Nat Sherman International
12 East 42nd Street
New York
(800) 692-4427


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> IMHO top 3 you got one already enjoy the other 2 as well.
> 
> Barclay-Rex Pipe Shop
> 75 Broad St # 1
> ...


I used to go to that Broad St location all the time.... nice little place and a very decent selection. Interesting group of guys there!!

Nat Sherman is very comfortable, but their selection IMO is limited. It is a great place to enjoy a smoke though....

I think I went to Mulberry St once....can't really comment on it.

Only down to 2400 Tony??.... here's $10000 you degenerate gambler!!! LOL.


----------



## gravedigga (Nov 14, 2011)

Went to Mulberry Street a few months ago and saw the hygrometer was over 80% RH... promptly walked out...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

BKDW said:


> I used to go to that Broad St location all the time.... nice little place and a very decent selection. Interesting group of guys there!!
> 
> Nat Sherman is very comfortable, but their selection IMO is limited. It is a great place to enjoy a smoke though....
> 
> ...


Thanks Manny as soon i my R/G gun reloads your mine!
Peace my brother!


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

even though prices are not great, there is a cigar that can't be purchased anywhere else. Montecristo New York Edition. $14/stick. its a big boy 6x60. I asked around and read a few reviews and was told they were good so of course I bought a box 
hahahaha


----------



## K_Duffer (May 8, 2011)

Are you looking for cigar lounges where you can buy a drink and smoke or just to buy cigars? Here are some places I've been to:

*South of 34th Street*

1. Wall Street Humidor--this is where I hang out most. Nice, clean, huge space. Decent selection of cigars (at decent prices--for NYC). They have plenty of AF products (Anejos, Opus X, etc.). Richard, the owner, is a stand up guy. BYOB for free.

2. Barclay Rex--you know about this one already. Nice little shop, decent selection, but pricey.

3. Velvet Cigar Lounge--Very small shop. Only carry their own branded cigars. You can bring your own drink and cigar but they charge a fee for each. In East Village so plenty of places to eat and drink around there.

4. Hudson Bar & Books--Cigars and booze. Nice selection of booze. Very limited selection of cigars. Very pricey. They have a cigar minimum.

5. Circa Tabac--Cigars and booze. Limited selection of booze and cigars both. Didn't like the space much either. Probably a pass unless you happen to be in the area.

**North of 34th Street**

1. Cigar Inn (on 2nd Street). Very nice space and great selection of cigars including Liga Privada and Tatuaje. Very pricey. BYOB without charge. 

2. Club Macanudo. Cigars and booze. Probably the best non-private club that serves alcohol. Very very pricey. Selection of cigars are not that great here.

3. Midtown Cigars. Used to be JR. Don't smoke most of the stuff at this store.

4. Nat Sherman. Not a big fan of their cigars.

5. Davidoff. Very nice space and lounge. Very expensive.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Jin has pretty much nailed it.... although I am ashamed to say that I have no knowledge of Wall St humidor!!! That place will be the first on my list to go to. It looks very promising. 

But do give JR another look-- they have recently upgraded a lot of their selection. That may pique your interests.

To tell you the truth, this is not a first tier cigar city, surprisingly. Most of these places have a limited selection. To top it off, the prices are through the roof. Many of these places are more like clubs... cigars are not really the priority.


----------



## rah0785 (Jan 17, 2011)

.....I order MARTINEZ of NY from JR and they were a decent smoke. Made by a small shop in NY. You can get their addy on line or buy a sample box from JR on their Close-out page. Best Cigar Prices, an awesome on-line cigar retailer in located in NY. Maybe they have a walk-in B&M like JR or C.I.


----------



## jneely (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone! I'm surprised to hear it's not a first tier cigar city (I had pictured multiple Holt's-level shops). I'll take a look at Barclay Rex and Wall Street Humidor and maybe a few others if I get around to it.


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

NY tax on cigars is insane. I work by wall st humidor and its great. If I buy sticks, I do it in NJ or online.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

I just got back from JR today....

Boy, have things really changed!! Believe it or not, they now carry much of the Fuente line: Check this out--they actually have Anejos and Opus X. They even have the Sungrown Rosados! They are carrying a lot of popular lines now (LFD, Pepin, etc...They even have his 1922s)

There is still no place to sit, but it is still worth a trip. Even for those popular lines, they are on the cheaper side for what you will find in NYC....


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

rah0785 said:


> .....I order MARTINEZ of NY from JR and they were a decent smoke. Made by a small shop in NY. You can get their addy on line or buy a sample box from JR on their Close-out page. Best Cigar Prices, an awesome on-line cigar retailer in located in NY. Maybe they have a walk-in B&M like JR or C.I.


Martinez have ok smokes. Nothing great. They are on 29th just east of 7th Ave, on the northside of 29th

Midtown is the largest I've ever been to in NYC. Two floors, got sticks and humidors.......


----------



## Smoker LKG (Mar 17, 2013)

I like to go to Havana Puff located at 36-13 33rd St Astoria, NY 11106, its a small shop but a great selection of cigars. The owner worked at Davidoff and has a great knowledge of the cigar industry. I also go to Cigar Inn located at 1016 2nd Ave New York, NY 10022, also a great selection. Both BYOB


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

How does the BYOB policy work exactly?


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

It's literally BYOB. You bring what you want, but I would also bring glass because most times they just have plastic cups. Just tip the waitress if you ask for cups/ice and stuff but I just bring my cup and some scotch.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

JG5000 said:


> How does the BYOB policy work exactly?


I hang out at Cigar Inn a bit, and technically, the BYOB is for members only, but they are a bit relaxed on this policy. I am not a member, and have not had problem, but i usually tip up front to ensure there is no discrepancy, and tip afterward as well. They are partners with CA so the selection is nice.



BKDW said:


> There is a new place that has opened up on 14th street (btw 5th and 6th aves)....looks promising.


This place that Manny spoke of is called Cigarville, which is right around the corner from my office. Needless to say, this is where I get everything I don't buy online. Sunil, the owner left his career as a Neuroscientist to open this shop. They have a very nice walk in, with a huge selection. He & staff are very knowledgeable, and offer great service. If you don't see what you're looking for, be sure to ask because he may have a rare box that is not on display.

51 West 14th Street
New York, NY 10011
‎(212) 488-8100

If you want good food as well, Marchants is very cool. They are in the basement of the famous Neely's BBQ Parlor, and offer most of the same food. They only have about 20 premium cigars on the menu, but I'm sure there's something you'd like. A bit pricey (in lue of tobaco tax), but hey this is NYC what do you expect.

1125 First Avenue 
Lower Lever
New York, NY, 10065
(212) 832-4610


----------



## Milhouse (Oct 22, 2011)

Grand Havana Room is nuts. I wish I rolled hard enough to be a member there.


----------



## smithjason (Mar 20, 2013)

Davidoff of Geneva
This spacious venue carries a large high-end selection of cigars, accessories and even leather gift items. Perfect for, well, you! Treat yourself to their AVO Take 5 cigar assortment with lighter ($57.40) or wildly popular Special R cigars ($78.40 for pack of four). Then head back onto Madison Ave. prepped like a real gentleman.


----------

